# חתונה אורתודוקסית בלי הרבנות



## לא מבין בדגים (12/5/12)

חתונה אורתודוקסית בלי הרבנות 
שלום,
אני ובת זוגי מעוניינים להתחתן בחתונה יהודית אורתודוקסית (עם רב וכל היוצא בזה).
אבל, בגלל מספר סיבות איננו רוצים להתחתן דרך הרבנות. ביניהם הבירוקרטיה בהוכחת היהדות, ההרצאות המיותרות של הרבנית החשוכה והאגרה המיותרת (אני חושב שאני משלם מספיק מיסים בשביל להתחתן בלי לשלם 1000 שקל על תעודת רווקות, ופתיחת תיק ברבנות).

איך והיכן ניתן לעשות זאת?


----------



## edens song (12/5/12)

לצערי זה בלתי אפשרי 
חתונה אורתודוקסית חייבת להייערך על ידי הרבנות, כולל כל הטררם הנלווה.

אתם יכולים לערוך טקס רפורמי, שזהו טקס שכולל את כל המרכיבים הסמליים שמרכיבים חופה אורתודוקסית, כולל שבירת הכוס ושבע הברכות לדוגמא, אבל הרבנות אינה מכירה בטקס כזה, ולכן לא תיחשבו כנשואים, אלא אם כן תערכו גם חתונה אזרחית בנוסף (נגיד בפראג). יש את הוויה, שהם עורכים טקסי נישואין, שמבוססים על ההלכה אבל לא עוברים דרך הרבנות, הטקס הוא הרבה יותר שוויוני, כולל כתובה חילונית שאתם יכולים לנסח ביחד עם עורך הטקס.

זהו האתר שלהם:

http://www.havaya.info/טקס-חתונה-טקס-נישואין

שיהיה במזל


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (12/5/12)

אני לא רוצה חופה רפורמית כי אני (ושוב, אני!) 
חושב שזה שטויות.
ללכת לפראג זה הוצאה כספית, והטקס הוא טקס דתי כך שלעשות טקס חילוני זה קצת סותר.


----------



## moshavnikit (12/5/12)

פשוט לוקחים רב אורתודוכסי 
לא נראה לי שיזיז לו שאתם לא נרשמים ברבנות כל עוד אתם משלמים לו על עריכת החופה.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (12/5/12)

כל רב שהוא? סתם ככה? 
ומה לדבי ההשלכות של זה?
על הילדים?

אין אפשרות להירשם כנשואים בלי לפתוח תיק וכל הרבנות הזו?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/5/12)

כדי להירשם כנשואים בישראל 
מבלי לעבור דרך הרבנות או צוהר, יש לנסוע ולהתחתן בחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל. 

במדינת ישראל, לצערי, אין אפשרות להירשם כנשואים מבלי לעבור את אחת משתי האלטרנטיבות - או רישום וחתונה דרך הרבנות או חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל. שאר הדרכים אינן מוכרות. 

לגבי ההשלכות על הילדים:
קשה לצפות את ההשלכות המלאות על הילדים אבל אתן לך את המידע הידוע לי. 
ראשית, היהדות נקבעת לפי האם. אם בת הזוג שלך יהודיה, גם הילדים העתידיים שיוולדו לכם יוכרו כיהודים. כדי להירשם כאב הילדים תצטרכו לבצע את הרישום תוך שנה ממועד הלידה (אני לא הייתי מושכת את זה- הייתי הולכת להירשם ישר). עד שנה ממועד הלידה אפשר לגשת בתור בני זוג ולרשום את האב כאב הילדים. אח"כ זה הופך להיות פרוצדורה מורכבת יותר. 

אבל... נניח וילדיך ירצו להתחתן דרך הרבנות - אני לא יודעת איך זה הולך... נראה לי שהבעיה העיקרית תתעורר אם אחד מילדיך ירצה להתחתן עם כהן... 

אגב, בעיקרון - כל עוד אשתך לא הייתה נשואה לעולם - בכלל אין בעיה. אם אשתך הייתה נשואה בעבר, היא אמורה להמתין תקופת צינון מסוימת אחרי הגט לפני שהיא מביאה ילדים - בשביל שהילדים לא יחשבו ממזרים... 

כאמור, לילדים שלך לא אמורה להיות בעיה גם אם לא תתחתנו דרך הרבנות בשלב הזה. הבעיה עשויה להתעורר כשהם ירצו להתחתן. אני לא יודעת מה המדיניות של הרבנות בעניין הזה. אין לי מושג אם הם מערימים קשיים או לא. מבחינת היהדות של הילדים שיוולדו - בהנחה שהאם יהודיה - לא אמורה להיות בעיה והם יחשבו כיהודים. והם גם לא אמורים להיחשב ממזרים - כי ממזר הוא ילד שנולד לאישה נשואה שלא מבעלה - וזה כאמור לא המקרה. 

אתם צריכים לעשות חושבים כמה חשוב לכם להיות רשומים במרשם כנשואים ולפי זה להחליט מה אתם רוצים לעשות.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

כנראה נעשה טיול בארה"ב כמספר חודשים לאחר 
החתונה.

האם רישום שם כנשואים יסדיר את העניין בארץ (וגאס למשל)?


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

אכן זה יסדיר את העניין


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

האם יסדיר את העניין משמעו שנהיה רשומים בארץ 
כנשואים כדת משה וישראל??..

נעשה סיכום:
1. נמצא רב אורתודוכסי שיחתן אותנו בלי קשר למדינה.
2. ניסע לוגאס ונתחתן שם חתונה פארודית וחוקית.
3. נגיע לארץ ונציג את האישור (למי?).

האם אז מעמדנו יהיה שקול למעמד זוג שהתחתן בארץ באמצעות הרבנות??..


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

אני קצת לא מבינה איזה אישור אתה מחפש 
תהיו רשומים כנשואים בתעודת הזהות.
במידה ותרצו להיפרד תצטכרו לעבור גירושין דרך הרבנות.

כתובה לא תהייה לכם.
השאלה היא מה בדיוק אתה מחפש?


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

אם הם צריכים להוכיח יהדות ולא עשו את זה 
אף אחד לא יבקש מהם להוכיח יהדות כדי להתגרש.. נראה לי


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

אין קשר 
כל מי שרשום בארץ כנשוי גם אם לא התחתן ברבנות צריך לעבור הליך גירושין דרך הרבנות.

עצוב אבל אמיתי.


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

אני יודעת 
אבל אם הם לא הוכיחו שהם יהודים מבחינת הרבנות הם לא יהודים, לא? ולכן הם לא צריכים להתגרש דרך הרבנות..


----------



## lanit (13/5/12)

מספיק שרשום שהם יהודים בתעודת זהות 
כדי שיחשבו ליהודים ויצטרכו לעבור בבית הדין הרבני לצורך מתן גט.
ההורים שלי התחתנו בקפריסין, וכשרצו להתגרש עדיין היו צריכים לעבור ברבנות. הסטטוס קוו קובע שהרבנות היא שמחליטה בענייני אישות במדינת ישראל.


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

אם ההורים שלך היו מתחתנים בארץ הם היו צריכים 
להוכיח יהדות?

אם התשובה היא ״לא״ אז פה נעוץ ההבדל. 
כי הוא צריך להוכיח יהדות, ונראה לי מוזר שבשביל להינשא יבקשו ממנו הוכחת יהדות ובשביל להתגרש - לא.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

רבנות זה דבר מוזר 
נכון ללפני 5 שנים גם אם צד אחד לא יהודי הצד היהודי צריך לעבור את הגירושין דרך הרבנות כדי להירשם כגרוש בת.ז.
את המידע אני יודעת בוודאות אבל כמו שאמרתי זה נכון ללפני חמש שנים.


----------



## יום וליל (13/5/12)

נישואים אזרחיים בארה"ב לא תקפים בישראל 
אלא אם כן אחד מהם תושב ארה"ב.

לישראל אין הסכם נישואים עם ראה"ב,
כרגע יש עם פראג ואני יודעת שבעבר היה עם קפריסין.

העירייה בווגאס לא תסכים לחתן אותם כי אינם אזרחים.


----------



## yaya87 (13/5/12)

את טועה ומטעה 
זוג חברים שלנו טסו לארה"ב מטעם העבודה של בן הזוג.
על מנת שהחברה שלו תוכל להיות איתו שם כל התקופה הזו הם טסו לאנשהו בארה"ב,אני לא יודעת בדיוק לאן אבל זוכרת שהיו דיבורים על ווגאס.
הם התחתנו שם,היו שם במשך כשנה על סמך החתונה הזו (הוא קיבל ויזת עבודה)
כשהגיעו לארץ התחתנו בחתונה יהודית כשרה לחלוטין.


----------



## יום וליל (13/5/12)

אנחנו לא סותרות אחת את השנייה 
בארה"ב הנישואים שלהם היו בתוקף,
כאשר הם חזרו לארץ הם התחתנו בחתונה יהודית ובכך נרשמו במשרד הפנים כנשואין.

זה שהם התחתנו שם והיו שם לא אומר ש*פה* רשמו אותם כנשואין.

נושא הדיון היה האם חתונה בווגאס תקפה בישראל.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

ממה שאני יודעת 
ושוב זה נכון ללפני כמה שנים טובות,
ברגע שהולכים עם מסמך הנישואין לשופט בארץ בה נעשו הנישואין הם יהיו תקפים גם בארץ ויהיה ניתן להירשם כנשוי בתעודת זהוי.

אבל אני ממליצה לאף אחד לא להסתמך על דעות אמירות בפורום אלא פשוט להתקשר לשלוחה של משרד הפנים ולברר.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

אוף אני בטוחה שרשמתי תגובה 
בכל אופן עד כמה שיודע לי וזה נכון ללפני כמה שנים גם חתונה בווגאס כשרה בארץ.
צריך לאשר את הנישואין אצל שופט ואפוסטילס ולאחר מכן האישור ישלח לארץ.


----------



## yaya87 (13/5/12)

אנחנו כן סותרות 
אמרת שהם לא יוכלו ב-כ-ל-ל להתחתן בווגאס כי אף אחד מהם לא תושב ארה"ב
אני סיפרתי על זוג ששניהם בוודאות תושבי ישראל בלבד והתחתנו שם.
הם לא חיפשו את הרישום בארץ משום שהנישואים האלה עניינו אותם למשך אותה שנה בה שהו בארה"ב וכמה חודשים אחרי שחזרו לארץ התחתנו פה.

וכמו שפיקסלס אמרה,הכי בטוח להתקשר למשרד הפנים.


----------



## arapax (14/5/12)

ממש לא נכון 
אנחנו התחתנו בארה"ב לפני שנה, ומשרד הפנים רשם אותנו כנשואים ללא שום בעיה. ואין דבר כזה "הסכם נישואין" עם מדינות אחרות...
בווגאס ובניו יורק כל אחד, גם תייר שקפץ לארה"ב לשלושה ימים (כמונו לפני שנה) יכול להתחתן, בתנאי שעשה את התהליך המסודר של הוצאת רשיון (בארה"ב - לוקח 24 שעות בניו יורק וכמה דקות בווגאס), ולחזור ארצה עם חתימת אפוסטיל דמוכרת על ידי המדינה.


----------



## יום וליל (14/5/12)

סליחה. מתנצלת על הטעות וההטעיה


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

אם אני עושה חתונה אורתודוכסית, למה שלא 
תהיה לי כתובה?
לא אכפת לי שהרבנות לא תהיה חתומה על הכתובה. חשוב לי להתחתן כדת משה וישראל.
אם ניפד נאלץ לעבור דרך הרבנות - ידוע לי ואני לא מתנגד לזה. רוצה לא לעבור דרך הרבנות בנישואין.
וגם לא רוצה שהילדים שלי בעתיד יסבלו קשיים עקב החלטתי היום.
האם יש דרך כזו?


----------



## lanit (13/5/12)

יש כאן שני נושאים 
1. אם אתה רוצה להתחתן כדת משה וישראל, אז כפי שרשמו כאן לפניי- אין חובה לעבור ברבנות. הרבנות בעצם מבררת ששניכם מותרים לחיתון כדת משה וישראל ושאתם לא נחשבים נשואים לפי הההלכה. ממה שקראתי ברשת אפילו אין חובה שיהיה רב, כל עוד יש שני עדים שמבינים שמדובר בקידושין. לצורך כך אתה יכול להתחתן אצל כל רב או לא רב, כל עוד יש עדים, והחתונה, לבחירתכם, תהיה כדת משה וישראל.2. אם אתה רוצה להיות רשום כנשוי במשרד הפנים, אתה חייב או לעבור ברבנות בטקס אורותודוכסי, או לעבור טקס נישואין בחו"ל.אתה מוזמן לברר מה ההשלכות על כך לעתיד. עו"ד שעברנו אצלו אמר שלידועה בציבור יש זכויות נוספות על אישה נשואה (דרך הרבנות), אבל לא ביררתי לעומק את הנושא כי אנחנו לא מתכוונים לעבור לא ברבנות ולא במשרד הפנים.


----------



## lanit (13/5/12)

תפוז עשה לי בלאגן בהודעה...


----------



## IMphoenix (13/5/12)

הכתובה לא קשורה לרבנות 
אני מתחתנת בחתונה רפורמית ועדיין תהיה לי כתובה.
ומדוע ההתעקשות על חתונה אורתודוקסית?


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

הבעיה שהוא רוצה כתובה שהרבנות כן יכירו בה...


----------



## IMphoenix (13/5/12)

אבל לא דרך הרבנות... קצת לא ברור לי.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (14/5/12)

אני ממש לא רוצה כתובה שהרבנות תכיר. אני בעצמי 
לא מכיר ברבנות.
אני תוהה אם כתובה זה המצאה של הדור שלנו?
אני פשוט רוצה חתונה מסורתית בכיוון אורתודוקסי, דעתי מנוגדת לחלוטין לזרם הרפורמי ולכן איני מעוניין בחתונה כזו.


----------



## gilguliti (14/5/12)

אפשר להתחתן חתונה אורתודוכסית לא דרך הרבנות 
אפשרות שבוחרים אפילו זוגות דתיים שלא רוצים קשר למונופול של הרבנות על הדת הוא שיחתן אותם רב חרדי שאינו מכיר גם כן בממסד בישראל. כך יש חתונה יהודית כשרה אבל אין קשר לרבנות. אפשר להוסיף על כך הסכם משפטי באמצעות עורך דין או ארגון משפחה חדשה כדי להסדיר את הזכויות והחובות.
הנה כתבה שתראה לך שאתה לא לבד:
http://www.haaretz.co.il/magazine/1.1527326

אבל לא הבנתי למה הדרך המקובלת לעקוף את הרבנות לא טובה לך?
רב קונסרבטיבי וחתונה וחתונה קונסרבטיבית (לדוגמה) יכולה להיות חתונה כשרה לגמרי מבחינה יהודית. כלומר הטקס הוא טקס דתי, זהה בדיוק לטקס שנערך על ידי רב של הרבנות. והרב הוא רב אמיתי וכשר מבחינה יהודית. מה שהופך את החתונה ללא כשרה מבחינת הרבנות ולכן גם מבחינת המדינה הוא זה שהרב המחתן לא רשום ברבנות. זו המשמעות של המונופול והפיקוח של הרבנות, הם לא מכירים ברבנים לא שלהם. אבל עד כמה שאני מבינה לך אין בעיה עם זה. תמצא רב שהוסמך לרבנות ואינו רשום ברבנות, שיערוך לך טקס על פי ההלכה (כתובה, עדים, קידוש, טבעת, שבע ברכות, שבירת כוס) ותהיה לך חתונה כדת משה וישראל אבל היא לא תהיה כשרה מבחינת מדינת ישראל. בשביל לסגור את הפינה הזו תתחתנו בחו"ל נישואים אזרחיים ותהיו מוכרים על ידי המדינה.
איפה פה הבעיה?


----------



## IMphoenix (14/5/12)

הכתובה היא למעשה רפורמה מימי הביניים 
אז הבחינו רבנים בחוסר הצדק שבטקס הנישואין, כאשר אישה מגורשת נותרה בלא כלום (ואז מן הסתם נשים לא עבדו והרוויחו כסף). הכתובה נועדה להגן על האישה בהיבט הכלכלי, במקרה של גירושין.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (15/5/12)

עיקר הכתובה עוד לפני ימי התלמוד 
לפני יותר מ2000 שנה

שאר דבריך נכונים...


----------



## IMphoenix (17/5/12)

אשמח אם תפרט, בידי מידע שונה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (17/5/12)

מה זאת אומרת לפרט? 
מסכת כתובות בתלמוד הבבלי מפרטת את עיקרי הדרישות מהחתן בכתובה:
    תאריך ומקום
    התחיבויות במשך חיי הנישואים
    דמי הכתובה בעת סיום הנישואין (גירושין או פטירת הבעל)
    התחשבנות על הנדוניה - רכוש הכלה
    התחייבות על תוספת הכתובה
    חיזוק ההתחיבויות
    חתימת עדים
כמעט אין תוספות מאז והלאה בנוסח הכתובה הקיים (מלבד דיקידוקים שונים)

http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/כתובה


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

לא 
אם אתם עושים את זה כדי להתחמק מהוכחת יהדות אז מעמדכם לא יהיה שקול לזוג שהתחתן בארץ באמצעות הרבנות.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

ממה שהבנתי הוא שאל אם זה 
יסדיר להם את הרישום כנשואים בארץ.
מקווה שאני לא טועה ומטעה.


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

אני הבנתי שהוא מנסה להתחמק מהוכחת יהדות 
רוצה שהרבנות תקבל אותו כיהודי ללא הוכחת יהדות. וגם שהילדים שלו לא יצטרכו להוכיח יהדות..


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

אנחנו עושים את זה כי אנחנו לא חושבים שצריך 
להוכיח למישהו שאני ובת זוגי יהודים.
אנחנו לא מעוניינים לעבור מסכת שיעורים מיותרת, ואם נחליט שכן נרצה לעבור זאת - נעשה זאת במסגרת שאנחנו נבחר ומול האנשים שאנחנו נרגיש בנוח איתם.
בנוסף, בתור סטודנטים, אנחנו לא חושבים שאנחנו צריכים לשלם 1000 ש"ח נוספים למדינה בשביל לקיים את הזכות הבסיסית שלנו של נישואין.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

קצת סדר בדברים 
נתחיל מזה שפתיחת תיק ברבנות עולה 600 שקלים ולא אלף וגם יש הנחה נוספת לסטודנטים.

עכשיו חתונה כדת משה וישראל על כתובה של הרבנות ורישום ברבנות חייב להעשות דרך הרבנות.
חתונה אזרחית תקפה למשרד הפנים.
אתה יכול גם להדפיס לעצמך כתובה אם לא איכפת לך שהיא שהרבנות לא תחשיב אותה ככשר .

לגבי הילדים בעתיד, ככל הנראה שהם ימצאו את עצמם בדיוק באותו המצב שאתה נמצא.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

בוא נתכוונן קצת למה שאני רואה 
פתיחת תיק ברבנות עולה 600 ש"ח ויש אגרה של הנפקת תעודת רווקות של כ-200 שקל (לא בדקתי בוודאות את הסכום).
אני לא רוצה חתונה "כדת משה וישראל על כתובה של הרבנות ורישום ברבנות" אלא חתונה כדת משה וישראל על כתובה כשרה שלא מטעם הרבנות ורישום במשרד הפנים.
אני יהודי ובת זוגי יהודיה. באיזה מצב ימצאו את עצמם ילדי??.. אני עושה את כל זה מתוך בחירה ולא מתוך חוסר ברירה. אני לא רוצה שילדי יושפעו מבחירתי בעתיד - זה הכל.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

מנסה לענות 
כתובה כשרה היא רק מטעם הרבנות ובשביל הרבנות.
אם אתה רוצה כתובה כשרה אתה צריך חתונה אורטודוקסית.

אם לא תתחתן דרך הרבנות אז הילדים שלך יעמדו באותו המצב יצטרכו לעבור הוכחת יהדות.

לגבי המחירים כמו שאמרו לך ניתן לעשות את התהליך דרך צוהר וגם יש הנחה לסטודנטים, אני לא יודעת אם הוכחת יהדות דרכם עולה עוד כסף.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

אין כתובות כשרות שלא מטעם הרבנות? 
כתובה זו המצאה של הרבנות?..
אני מעוניין בחתונה אורתודוכסית אבל לא של הרבנות.
האם מי שנולד בארץ ושהוריו נולדו בארץ אך התחתנו בחו"ל צריכים לעבור הוכחת יהדות?
(אני נולדתי בארץ והורי נולדו בארץ - האם ילדי יאלצו לעבור הוכחת יהדות?)


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

חתונה אורטודוכסית = רבנות


----------



## IMphoenix (13/5/12)

המושגים שלך מבולבלים קצת. 
מותר לי לנסות להסביר ולעשות קצת סדר?

חתונה כדת משה וישראל היא חתונה יהודית, וזה אומר חתונה אורתודוקסית, רפורמית וקונסרבטיבית. חתונה חילונית כשמה כן היא, אבל כל האופציות שציינתי שייכות לזרמים שונים ביהדות.

אתה מנסה לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה- לעשות טקס אורתודוקסי מוכר על ידי המדינה (כלומר הרבנות, אין מה לעשות, זה אותו הדבר נכון להיום) אבל בלי כל הדרישות של הרבנות כלפי הזוג... 
זה לא עובד ככה.
אם אתה רוצה הכרה על ידי המדינה (כלומר-חותמת ״נשוי״ בתעודת זהות) זה יכול לקרות בשתי דרכים: חתונה דרך הרבנות, או נישואין אזרחיים בחו״ל. אין אופציה אחרת.
לגבי אופי הטקס, זה כבר תלוי בכם, אם כי אני בספק רב אם ניתן למצוא אב אורתודוקסי שיסכים לצאת כנגד הרבנות בכך שישיא אתכם על אף שאתם לא נרשמים שם...

מקווה שעזרתי קצת.
בהצלחה!


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (14/5/12)

חתונה אורתודוכסית לא = רבנות! 
רבנות זה גוף.
כמו קופת חולים.
כמו משרד הבריאות.
הם לא גדולי הדור, הם לא קובעים את ההלכה ולא קובעים שום דבר שקשור לדת.
חתונה אורתודוכסית זו חתונה על פי מנהגי הזרם האורתודוכסי. לפני 100 שנה לא הייתה רבנות אבל החתונות היו אורתודוכסיות.


----------



## v cd (14/5/12)

אבל היום יש רבנות 
וזו האופציה היחידה לחתונה אורתודוקסית במדינת ישראל. זה עניין פוליטי.
למעשה, כמו שכבר כתבו, זו האופציה היחידה לחתונה שמוכרת ע"י המדינה, בתוך מדינת ישראל.
מי שלא רוצה מעורבות של הרבנות בחתונתו, שלא יתחתן דרך הרבנות.


----------



## gilguliti (14/5/12)

בדיוק! כתבתי לך גם למעלה 
יש בלבול בארץ בין אורתודוכסי לרבנות.
אבל אין קשר. אם היית חי בחו"ל היית מתחתן חתונה אורתודוכסית כשרה לחלוטין, כדת משה וישראל כמובן ללא קשר לרבנות.
אתה פשוט צריך למצוא רב שיעשה לך חופה כזו.
הענין הוא שאם אתה עושה את זה בארץ הרב צריך להיות רב שלא מוכר על ידי הרבנות. רבנים כאלה יש הרבה (חרדים מצד אחד, קונסרבטיבים מצד שני וכו') הענין הוא שהם צריכים להסכים לעשות את הטקס שאתה רוצה, שהוא עד כמה שאני מבינה סטנדרטי (לדוגמה לא 'דתי' מדי נגיד עם המנהג שהכלה מסתובבת 7 פעמים סביב החתן ולא 'מודרני' מדי לדוגמה שגם האשה תעניק טבעת) תברר קצת על הרבנים הקונסרבטיבים יכול להיות שתמצא מישהו מהם שיסכים לערוך את החופה בדיוק כמו שאתה מבקש.
אבל, ברור לך שלנישואין האלה לא יהיה תוקף מבחינת המדינה. כלומר אתה תהיה נשוי מבחינת היהדות אבל מבחינת המדינה אתה עדיין רווק וכך גם אשתך. בשביל לפתור את הבעיתיות הזו, הרבה אנשים מתחתנים נישואים אזרחיים בחו"ל וכך הם מוכרים על ידי המדינה כנשואים.


----------



## Pixelss (14/5/12)

כנראה שלא קראת הכל 
הבעיה היא לא רק שהוא רוצה חתונה אורטודוכסית אלא שהיא גם תהייה מוכרת ע"י המדינה וגם כשילדיו ירצו להתחתן שלא יצטרכו לעבור הוכחת יהדות.
אחרת זה היה הרבה יותר פשוט.


----------



## gilguliti (14/5/12)

יכול להיות שבאמת לא הבנתי אותו עד הסוף 
באמת לא הבנתי מה הבעיה... כי בהודעה השניה שלו היה נראה שהפתרון למצוא רב אורתודוכסי +חתונה בוגאס דוקא כן מספק אותו.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (14/5/12)

את הבנת אותי. עכשיו, אני לא רוצה רב קונסרבטיב 
אלא רק אורתודוקסי מתוך רצון שאדם בעל כוונה זהה לשלי יחתן אותי.
אני צריך למצוא רב אורתודוכסי שלא עובד עם הרבנות. מישהו מכיר כזה רב?
לאחר מכן ניסע ללאס וגאס ונתחתן שם חתונה מצחיקה.

נשאר העניין עם הילדים - איך אני לא גורם להם בעיות וקשיים עקב ההחלטה שלי?


----------



## gilguliti (15/5/12)

הענין הוא 
שיכול להיות שגם רב כזה (נניח אורתודוכסי חרדי) ידרוש הוכחת יהדות.
יש לך בעיה עקרונית עם זה? או שהבעיה היא רק הבירוקרטיה של הרבנות?
אם תסכים לזה (לא במסגרת הרבנות) אולי תוכל למצוא פתרון אצל הרבנים החרדים (סורי, לא מכירה שמות)
אולי שווה לך לנסות ליצור קשר עם הזוג שרואיינו בכתבה שצירפתי בהודעה הקודמת. הם דתיים ולכן מן הסתם החתונה שלהם היתה כשרה ומצד שני הם מצאו דרך לעשות זאת בלי כל קשר לרבנות - יכול להיות שהם יוכלו לשפוך אור על הפתרון הזה וגם לתת לך שמות.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (15/5/12)

אני מוכן להוכיח יהדות בפני רב שלא קשור לרבנות 
אני אנסה לאתר בכתבה פרטים בכדי ליצור קשר עם הזוג..

תודה רבה


----------



## Pixelss (14/5/12)

אוף קשה איתך 
אתה צודק אבל חזרת ואמרת שאתה רוצה שלילדים שלך לא יהיו את אותם קשיים וכל מה שאני מנסה להגיד זה שכל עוד לא תתחתן דרך הרבנות לילדים שלך יהיו את אותם הבעיות.

אתה לא חייב רבנות, מצידי אתה יכול גם שדולפין יחתן אותכם, אני רק מנסה להסביר.

הייתי בחתונות שהיו יותר מסורתיות מכל חתונה אחרת ולא היה בהם רב או רבנות.
כל אחד יכול לעשות מה שבא לו.


----------



## IMphoenix (14/5/12)

טוב, בהצלחה.


----------



## Aeiona (14/5/12)

בעניין הכסף 
תעודת רווקות זה 135 ופתיחת תיק נישואין יעלה לכם 360 במקום 600 כי אתם סטודנטים.


----------



## פשושית1122 (13/5/12)

מבינה אותך, אבל... 
גם אני עליתי מרוסיה וגם אני נאלצתי לעבור הוכחת יהדות בשביל להירשם ברבנות... אני יודעת שזה מעצבן, מקומם וגם די מעליב שמבקשים מכם להוכיח יהדות אחרי שבגולה קראו לנו בשמות גנאי של יהודים...

אבל... החלטתי שהמלחמה שאני אנהל מול הרבנות תעלה לי בהרבה יותר זמן ועצבים ולכן החלטתי "לזרום". עשיתי הוכחת יהדות. הגעתי עם אמא שלי (סבתא נפטרה), הראתי לחוקר תמונות ומסמכים ותוך שעה כבר הייתי עם פס"ד ביד. גם הדרכת כלה עברתי. ישבתי שעתיים אצל המדריכה, הנהנתי עם הראש, קיבלתי את האישור למקווה וזהו...

אני מבינה שאתם לא רוצים לעבור את כל השלבים האלו, שאתם פשוט רוצים להתחתן, אבל אתם צריכים להחליט אם המכשולים שעומדים לכם בדרך הם כל כך נוראיים ששווה לכם להילחם בשבילם. תקחו בחשבון שאם לא תינשאו דרך הרבנות, הילדים שלכם יצטרכו להוכיח יהדות במידה והם ירצו להינשא ברבנות....

אולי כדאי "לבלוע את הצפרדע" ולעבור את העניין עם הרבנות כדי להינשא כדת וכדין כמו שאתם רוצים.

ובעניין הכספי- יש אגרה לפתיחת תיק של 600 ש"ח. אנחנו קיבלנו הנחת סטודנט ושילמנו 360 ש"ח. מדובר באגרה לרישום תיק ובסך הכל זה סכום די הגיוני. יש אנשים שעובדים ברבנות ומנפיקים לכם תעודת נישואין, נותנים לכם רב וכו'... ואתם משלמים על השירותים האלו.


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

אני גם משלם מיסים. על מה ולמה ה-360 האלו? 
מה אם אין לי? אז אני לא יכול להתחתן?

לגבי שאר הודעתך, אני מבין ומסכים איתך (למרות שאני דווקא נולדתי בארץ אך בת זוגי לא)
אני פשוט לא רוצה שנעבור את כל הבולשיט שהרבנות מפילה עלינו. לדעתי זה אפילו חילול השם.


----------



## Pixelss (13/5/12)

הבעיה היא 
שלרבנות יש מונופול.
לצערי לצערך ולצערם של רבים אין לנו הרבה ברירות.


----------



## פשושית1122 (13/5/12)

זה לא קשור לתשלום מיסים 
זאת אגרה על פתיחת תיק.
בדיוק כמו שאתה משלם אגרה על פתיחת תיק כשאתה מגיש תביעה בביהמ"ש, שם האגרה הרבה יותר גבוהה.
ובדיוק כמו שאתה משלם ארנונה, אגרת רישוי לרכב וכו'...

אם אתה לא רוצה לעבור את כל הבולשיט- תתחתנו בחו"ל בחתונה אזרחית. 
אי אפשר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה- אם עוברים ברבנות, צריך ללכת לפי החוקים שלהם...


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (13/5/12)

בגלל זה אני מחפש איך לא לעבור ברבנות, לא 
לאכול את השטויות שלהם אבל עדיין להתחתן כדת משה וישראל.
בעיני הרבנות היא מוסד חילוני שמנוהל על ידי רבנים.


----------



## shtaz (13/5/12)

רבנות היא מוסד ממשלתי שמנוהל עי רבנים 
בדיוק כמו כל שאר המדינה שלנו שמנוהלת על ידם
תחבורה ציבורית בשבת
בתי כנסת
שירת נשים בצבא

אבל כמו שאתה משלם על ת"ז, רשיון נהיגה  אחרי שילמת על המבחן/ על התאוריה ועל שיעורי הנהיגה תשלם גם אגרה שנתית על הרשיון וחידושו...

וזה בנוסף למיסים שאתה משלם והחרדים לא..
אז או שתלך לפי מה שמקבע כחוק במדינה או שתעזוב אבל אין סיכוי שתצליח להתחתן ברבנות = אורתודוקסי בלי הרבנות...אין חיה כזו! האופציה השפויה היחידה היא צוהר אבל גם הם גובים את אותה אגרה בדיוק...

ודרך אגב מי שמציע לך להתחתן עם עדים בלשים טבעת על בת הזג שלך ולהגיד את המשפט הנכסף  מטעה אותך, כי אז לא רק שתצטרך להוכיח יהדות גם תצטרך להתגרש - מה שהרבנות קוראת לו "גט לחומרה" ורק אז כשתוגדר גרוש כדת משה וישראל תוכל להתחתן כדת משה וישראל..ודרך אגב גם על הגט תצטרך לשלם אגרות...


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (14/5/12)

יופי, ת.ז., רישיון רכב וחתונה - אחלה השוואה 
לא זכור לי שצריך להיות בעל ממון (ואפילו 100 שקל) בשביל להתחתן.
המינימום זה פרוטה! 
למה המדינה נדחפת??


----------



## shtaz (14/5/12)

כי ככה קבעו נבחרי הציבור 
שאתה, אני וכולנו בחרנו לאורך 63 שנים.
וכל עוד שרותי דת נתנים ע"י המדינה אז זו לא השוואה זו מציאות רשיון ת"ז וחתונה ינתנו באותו קונטקסט ועלויות!

רוצה משהו אחר תבחר - במישהו אחר שמבטיח לך לשנות את זה..

יש לי תחושה שסתם הגעת לכאן לפתח שרשורפלצת ארוך ומייגע ולא באמת להבין או לשאול שאלה שתקבל עליה מענה, פתרון ו/או עזרה.


שיהיה בהצלחה


----------



## לא מבין בדגים (14/5/12)

עוד לא מצאתי פתרון - אין לי הנאה בלפתוח 
שרשורפלצת.
אבל כם זו דעתך, אתה מוזמן לא לתרום לפלצת.


----------



## shtaz (14/5/12)

ולא תמצא פתרון, לפחות לא פה 
כי אתה לא מבין שבחיים צריך להתפשר בין האלטרנטיבות
יש לך 2 ברירות כאזרח במדינת הדת היהודית 
(אם עוד לא הבנת או למדת אזרחות - אנחנו חיים בישראל - מדינה יהודית דתית!, שאולי לא מחייבת לשים רעלה וכיסוי ראש אבל עדיין מדינה דתית)
- 
להתחתן ברבנות חתונה אורתודוקסית 
להתחתן אזרחית 

אפשרות שלישית ולא ריאלית היא, שתרוץ לכנסת, תבחר, ותשנה את חוק המדינה היהודית למדינה חילונית.

אבל אתה נשמע כמו ילד בן שנתיים שלא מקבל את מה שהוא רוצה ומתבכיין על זה במקום להבין שאין וזה מה יש ולהתפשר על האופציה שאתה מסוגל לחיות איתה.
או כציטוט מהספר האהוב על בני בן השנתיים - "אין, פשוט אין! אז תפסיק לבכות ותפסיק להתאונן!"


----------



## gilguliti (14/5/12)

זה לא נכון, צירפתי בהודעה שלי למעלה כתבה 
שמראה שיש אלטרנטיבה שלישית.
למה להיות תוקפניים כל כך?


----------



## shtaz (14/5/12)

הכתבה שהעלית רק מוכיחה את מה שכתבתי 
ולא פתרון בעבורו..כי גם הרבנים של העדה החרדית שלא מעבירים ברבנות עושים ברור יהדות 
ציטוט מהכתבה - 
" הרבנות סומכת על רשמים מטעם הקהילות שיעשו בירורי רווקות ויהדות כדי לוודא שאינם משיאים אשת איש, בן זוג שאינו יהודי, כהן עם גרושה וכו'. בד"ץ העדה החרדית ובד"ץ בני ברק של הרב נסים קרליץ גם מוכרים לצורך עריכת גירושים. אלה גופים פרטיים שאינם מחויבים לחוק ואינם כפופים לרבנות, אך הם נאמנים עליה. אלפים רבים של חרדים עוברים אצלם מדי שנה, מתחתנים ומתגרשים, בלי מגע עם משרד הפנים, המקבל דיווחים בדיעבד ומאשרר את מעמדם האישי החדש. "

ופותח השרשור טוען שהוא לא מוכן לעבור ברור יהדות.

מה גם חתונה כזו מונעת ממנו להרשם כנשוי במשרד הפנים ושוב הוא מבקש לקבל רישום כזה כזוג נשוי ולא רק כידוע בציבור...

ושוב הנישואים האלו לא מוכרים ואם ילדיו ירצו להתחתן כן ברבנות הם יצטרכו לעבור ברור יהדות - שלטענתו זו הסיבה שהוא לא רוצה רבנות..,.אז הוא רק מסבך את ילדיו בשביל 2 דקות במשרד של הרבנות המקומית שלו...

התוקפנות היא כי לאורך כל השרשור הבחור מקבל פה המון תשובות, מהמון אנשים אבל בגלל שהתשובה לא מתאימה לו אז הוא ממשיך בשלו "אבל אני רוצה ככה" ולא ממש מתקדם בהבנה ורק מתמרמר על למה זה ככה במקום להפנים ולנסות למצוא פתרון פשרתי....שדרך אגב גם ממה שהעלת בכתבה זו פשרה ואלטרנטיבה אבל הוא לא מוכן לקבל אותה.
ולכן נשמע שאו שהוא עוד לא התבגר מגיל 16 שבו אתה חושב שהעולם סובב סביב הרצונות שלך, או שהוא סתם פרובוקטור שלא קורא אפילו את התשובות היפות שהוא קיבל פה...

אז מה בעצם הוא רוצה???
שיגידו לו שמה שהוא רוצה זה אחלה...?מה זה יעזור לו? גם אני רציתי חתונה אורתודוקסית בלי רבנות ומקווה והדרכת כלות..אז רציתי..כשהבנתי שאין דרך כזו מצאתי דרך שאני יכולה לחיות איתה, קרי צוהר...


----------



## פשושית1122 (14/5/12)

גם אני מחפשת איך לאכול ולא להשמין 
ואיך להרוויח ולא לשלם מיסים...


----------



## יאנהלה (14/5/12)

בקיצור תמצא רב 
באמת תמצא פשוט רב אורתודוקסי שמוכן לערוך את הטקס.
אבל מבחינת תשלום תשים לב שלפחות באופן עקרוני הרבנות מספקת לך גם רב וייתכן שבשביל למצוא רב בנפרד תצטרך בסוף לשלם יותר.

אני האחרונה שתגיד לך שהמוסד של הרבנות הוא הגיוני. אמורה להיות לנו הזכות להתחתן בצורה שאנחנו מאמינים (אם במקרה שלכם זה אורתודוקסי ובמקרה שלנו רפורמי) מבלי שהמדינה תחטט לנו בעץ המשפחתי ומסתבר שלפעמים גם בתחתונים. אני כן חושבת אבל שדגש שלך על העניין הכספי הוא פשוט קצת מפספס ומסיט מהבעיה האמיתית.


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

לילדים גם יהיה קשה יותר להוכיח יהדות 
לא נעים לי להגיד אבל זו האמת - כי הסבתא שאולי חיה היום לא בהכרח תהיה בחיים כשהם ירצו להתחתן.


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

אני מבינה למה זה מעליב, אבל אני מבינה גם 
למה הרבנות דורשת את זה, וזה כי הייתה התבוללות.

הבן זוג שלי היה צריך לעבור הוכחת יהדות וזה היה לגמרי מעצבן אבל העובדה היא שדוד שלו התחתן עם לא יהודיה.. אז וואלה, ברבנות לא סתם מתקטננים, לפחות לא במקרה הזה. לדעתי כמובן.


----------



## gilguliti (14/5/12)

שקול מאיזה בחינה? תהיו נשואים חוקית ויהודית


----------



## moshavnikit (13/5/12)

יסדיר אתכם כנשואים 
אבל אם יש ספק ביהדות האם, הם יצטרכו לעבור הוכחת יהדות בעצמם (אם שום דבר לא ישתנה עד אז..)


----------



## הילהוגיל (15/5/12)

לא נראה לי שצריכים להיות קשיים לילדים 
אנחנו עשינו חתונה עם עורך טקס בארץ ואו שנרשם דרך קפריסין (או כל מדינה אחרת שמאפשרת את הרישום במהלך טיול כלשהו שנהיה בחו"ל בעתיד) או שנעשה טקס בארץ קטן ומצומצם כי פתאום מסתבר שזה חשוב למשפחות.. 

החתונה האזרחית לא נחשבת אבל לפחות בחגיגה הפרטית שלנו עם כל המשפחה וחברים עשינו את הטקס שאנחנו מאמינים בו, היה על בסיס הטקס היהודי אבל הוא לא קנה אותי בכסף וכאלה דברים.. (אני אפרט עוד על הטקס בקרדיטים בקרוב).

מבחינת הילדים בכל מקרה, בדקנו את הכל לפני שהחלטנו שזו היא דרכנו, ובמדינה שלנו זה כמו להיות אם חד הורית, למעשה מקבלים אפילו את הזכויות של אם חד הורית. ולכן גם כאשר הילדים ירצו להתחתן לא צריכה להיות להם בעיה. 

בדקנו את הנושא עם עורכת דין ואין שום בעיה עם זה. הביורוקרטיה היחידה היא בבית החולים שצריכים לבוא שני ההורים לרשום את הילד (או משהו בסגנון, כי כשלא נשואים אז אין את ההנחה ה"טבעית" שזה האבא), וזהו.. 
כל ההטבות שמקבלים ניתנים גם לידועים בציבור. 

לכו בדרך שלכם!. תאמינו בה ותפעלו לפיה.

אני מאוד חששתי מהטקס ה"חילוני" וחלק באמת התקשו לקבל את הטקס השונה אבל גם כאלו שבאו מבית דתי לחלוטין ניגשו אח"כ אלינו, להורים ולעורך טקס ואמרו שהיה מקסים ומרגש (שמועות מספרות שאחד הגברים אפילו בכה.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/5/12)

אני מכירה מישהי שהתחתנה ככה 
היה להם טקס אורתודוכסי - אבל הם לא נרשמו ברבנות. 
מה שכן - הם ויתרו על רישום נישואין ולא התחתנו גם בפראג. 

אני לא חושבת שכל רב אורתודוכסי יסכים לעשות זאת - יהיו רבנים שירצו לוודא איכשהו יהדות ויהיו רבנים שפשוט לא רוצים להסתכסך עם הרבנות. 

אני מניחה שאם תמצאו רב שכן יסכים - זה יהיה רב שלא עובד בנוסף לכך עם הרבנות או רב שמסתיר מן הרבנות את העובדה שהוא עורך גם חופות של זוגות שלא נרשמו ברבנות. 

אגב, אם תקחו רב קונסרבטיבי למשל - הנוסח אמור להיות דומה למדי לנוסח האורתודכסי ואפשר גם לבקש ממנו שזה יהיה הנוסח.


----------



## shtaz (13/5/12)

אין אפשרות כזו 
ולצערי עשו לך בלאגן רציני בהסברים שקיבלת פה...
אנסה לנסח את זה בצורה הכי ברורה כדי שתבין מקווה שיצליח לי

על מנת להתחתן אורתודוקסית במדינת ישראל חייבים לעבור ברבנות/צוהר-
המעבר ברבנות נעשה על מנת לבצע הוכחת יהדות של הזוג המתחתן כי רק יהודים יכולים להתחתן אורתודוקסית, 
*ההוכחה הזו נעשית לכולם* רק שלמי שיש כתובה אורתודוקסית של הוריו זו בעצם הוכחה עבור הרבנות שהוריו יהודים ומכאן שגם הוא יהודי, למי שאין כתובה אורתודוקסית של הוריו נאלץ לעבור ברור יהדות מקיף יותר בד"כ בבית דין רבני, אם כי לא מחייב...המעבר ברבנות הוא גם לצורך ברור הרווקות של בני הזוג - כדי למנוע נישואים פוליגמיים או חשש לממזרויות ועל כן יש להביא 2 עדים שמכירים כל אחד מבני הזוג מעל X שנים.

הרבנות גם מוודע כי מקום האירוע יהיה כשר, וכי הרב המחתן יהיה בעל סמכות חיתון
וגם עושה את הרישום הנדרש על מנת שידעו מי התחתן מתי ואח"כ גם מעדכנת את משרד הפנים
חוץ מזה שהרבנות מספקת את הכתובה לצורך הטקס.

כך שכל רב אורתודוקסי ירצה לקבל ממך את הכתובה שקיבלת ברבנות עם אישור מהרבנות שמותר לך להתחתן אורתודקוסית.

עכשיו-  אין מניעה להתחתן אזרחית בחו"ל ובמקביל רפורמית בארץ (בצורה יהודית אך עם רב שאינו אורתודוקסי) ולהרשם במשרד הפנים בישראל כנשואים. 
אין לכך השלכות מיוחדות על חייך כנשוי במדינה, כאבא לילדים וכאזרח, ההבדל היחיד הוא שאם ילדיך ירצו להתחתן אורתודוקסית הם יצטרכו להוכיח את יהדותם - כי שוב: להם לא תהיה כתובה אורתודוקסית - לפי הרבנות רק אישור בית דין רבני/כתובה אותודוקסית של ההורים היא הוכחה ליהדותך גם אם משרד הפנים כתב לך בת"ז כי הינך יהודי...

לפי מה שכתבת הדרך הנעימה ביותר לעבור הכל בצורה אורתודוקסית אך לא ברבנות היא לעבוד עם צוהר - הם עושים ברור יהדות ללא בית דין- בדרך אנושית ורגישה, ופותחים לך תיק ברבנות במקומך כולל הוכחת הרווקות וגם מאפשרים לך לבחור רב ומדריכת כלות  שיתאים לרוח הטיפה יותר מודרנית שדרושה לתהליך.

בהצלחה


----------



## lanit (13/5/12)

וואו, ההודעה שלך רק מבהירה לי 
שאולי הסיבה היחידה להתחתן דרך הרבנות היא בשביל... שגם הילדים יתחתנו דרך הרבנות?! שזה מצחיק, כי לא הוכחה שום תועלת בנישואים דרך הרבנות (אני מתכוונת, תועלת נוספת על נישואים אזרחיים/ ידועים בציבור. כמובן שמי שחשוב לו לקיים מסורת ורוצה להתחתן דרך הרבנות, זו ערך מוסף בפני עצמו).


----------



## shtaz (13/5/12)

זו הסיבה היחידה שאני התחתנתי דרכם 
כדי למנוע מהם את ההשפלה שבעלי היה צריך לעבור אם לא היינו הולכים לצוהר
והם כבר יבחרו אם הם רותים אזרחי או רבנות אבל אם יבחרו רבנות הם יעברו תהליך פשוט ובלי בעיות והשפלות על מהותם כאן


----------



## עדי6381 (13/5/12)

מוסיפה משהו קטן... לגבי הכתובה - 
אנחנו מתחתנים אזרחית בעוד חמישה ימים ובספטמבר בטקס רפורמי - 

קיבלתי המלצה מפורשת מרב לשמור אצלנו את הכתובה האורתודוכסית של ההורים שלנו - כדי שבמידה והילדים שלנו ירצו להתחתן ברבנות - הם יוכלו להציג את הכתובות של סבא וסבתא...לצורך העניין, כדי שלא יהיה ספק ביהדותם של הילדים שלנו - מספיקה הכתובה האורתודוכסית של ההורים שלי כדי להוכיח שהם יהודים.

תעודת נישואין אזרחית, כמו גם רישום כיהודי במרשם האוכלוסין - לא מספיקה במקרה הזה...


----------



## shtaz (14/5/12)

צודקת, אכן...במקרה שאין להורים כתובות 
אורתודוקסיות, הכתובות של הסבים ויותר נכון הסבתות הן חשובות אפילו יותר....


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (14/5/12)

רב שיעשה את זה עושה דבר לא חוקי 
אני לא אומר שאי אפשר למצוא, אבל בעיקרון זה אסור - חתונה בארץ צריכה לעבור דרך הרבנות


אפשרויות:
או למצוא רב שיעשה את זה בכל אופן
אולי לעשות בקהילה בחו"ל?

וההמלצה הקבועה - צהר - ללכת עם, להרגיש בלי...


----------



## niki111 (14/5/12)

בסוף לא התאפקתי, והנה דעתי 
1. חתונה אורתודוכסית- חתונה על פי מנהגי הזרם האותודוכסי (להבדיל מרפורמי, קונסרבטיבי או טקס חילוני). ענה לך הרב אחיהוד. לרב אורתודוכסי לחתן בישראל ללא אישור הרבנות, זה לא חוקי. ואני אוסיף, לרב אורתודוכסי לחתן יהודי עם מישהו שיש ספק ביהדותו (גם ספק דמיוני של הרבנות, הוא ספק שהרי בשביל זה צריך הוכחת יהדות) זה גם נוגד את חוקי הדת היהודית. 
מכאן שכמו שאמר הרב אחיהוד, יתכן שתמצא רב כזה, אבל זה יהיה קשה מאד. יתכן שתוכל למצוא כזה בקהילה אורתודוכסית כלשהי בחו"ל. 

2. הכרה בנישואין בישראל- ישראל אינה מכירה ורושמת כזוגות נשואים זוגות יהודים שהתחתנו בארץ שלא דרך הרבנות. נקודה.
ולפיכך ובמידה שאינך רוצה להתחתן דרך הרבנות/צהר, האפשרות היחידה שלך- היא להינשא בחו"ל בטקס כלשהו ולקבל הכרה בישראל על פי הדין הבינלאומי. 

3. הכרה בתוקף הנישואין בדיעבד- יתכן שאם תמצאו בכל זאת רב מחתן, תחשבו נשואים לחומרא, כלומר ספק נישואין מה שידרוש גירושין בעת הפרידה. בכל מקרה הספק נישואין הזה לא יכשיר אתכם להרשם כנשואים במדינת ישראל. 

4. השלכות על הילדים- אם אתה חושב שבחתונה אותודוכסית (אלא אם תתחתן בחו"ל בקהילה אורתודוכסית שתסכים) תפטור את ילדיך מעול הוכחת היהדות אתה טועה. הם יצטרכו במידה ויתחתנו בטקס אותודוכסי, לעבור גם הוכחת יהדות. אני שואלת את עצמי אם לא עדיף לגמור עם זה עכשיו, כשהעדים חיים, ויותר קל להביא מסמכים מחו"ל מאשר בעוד 25 שנים?

5. ואחרון- יש לך דבקות להתחתן בדרך האורתודוכסים ומאידך אתה קורה לרבנות חשוכה. הרבנות מיישמת את הדרך האותודוכסית שאתה כל כך מאוהב בה. זו הדרך האותודוכסית שדורשת הוכחת יהדות. גם בצהר שהם פתוחים ונגישים יותר, הם דבקים בהלכה שקובעת שיש להוכיח יהדות. רצוי שתחליט אם חשובה לך דרך בית שמאי הרי שהיא באה כחבילה. 

6. ועוד אחרון- כמו שכבר אמרו, בירוקרטיה יש בכל מקום. רישום נישואין וגירושין הוא מנגנון ממשלתי שמשלמים עליו. כמו בטאבו שבו יש אגרות במאות שקלים, בכל מגנון רישום, בכל רשיון, הוצאת דרכון וכל שירות אחר שאתה מקבל מהמדינה. גם חתונות בחו"ל אזרחיות לגמרי כרוכות באגרה לרשם הנישואין באותה מדינה. 

בהצלחה ובמזל טוב.


----------



## lanit (14/5/12)

כפיים


----------



## shtaz (14/5/12)

ניסחת זאת בצורה מצויינת וברורה


----------



## פשושית1122 (14/5/12)




----------



## edens song (14/5/12)




----------

